# Not-So-Great Chase



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 22, 2010)

Team Whooz Executive Assistant Alice is a staunch adherent of the train chasing form of railfanning, while I consider it mostly a major drag. There are exceptions, however, and prominent among them are major events such as the San Diego Steam Special 2010.

After riding behind Santa Fe 4-8-4 No. 3751 for the run to San Diego on Saturday, 5-1-10, we had returned to Los Angeles aboard a Pacific Surfliner to both spend the night and retrieve the acting MayhemMobile. Sunday morning early the acting MayhemMobile was cranked up and headed south on I-5 to San Diego so we could track and photograph the Steam Special's return to L.A. - chase it.

Despite the topic title the chase was pretty cool - just not on the same level as the Civil War pursuit of the General, the REAL great chase. We got down to San Diego in time to catch the excursion's departure, then spent the rest of the day tracking and intercepting the train at points both known and guessed at.

Now although the chase itself was cool - as chases go - as trip report material it sucked out loud. I mean I'm pretty sure few - if any - Valued Readers are interested in the litany of onramps, offramps, wrong turns, traffic gripes, etc., that would comprise a detailed chase account. Who needs it!?

The alternative, and it seems a good one, is to simply show the fruits of all that tedious automotive running around. Not many still photos from the day, but several (hopefully) interesting video clips...

Photos:

The Not-So-Great Chase, 5-2-10

Vids:

Pacific Surfliner Engine Running Light (Before the San Diego Steam Special 2010 departed San Diego for it's northbound run on 5-2-10, this Amtrak locomotive headed for the downtown depot passed my photo position by itself, known as running light.)

San Diego Steam Special 2010 Departs San Diego

San Diego Steam Special 2010 Nears Carlsbad

San Diego Steam Special 2010 Northbound Run-by (At Speed!)

San Diego Steam Special 2010, San Juan Cap

San Diego Steam Special 2010 Passes Norwalk

Video descriptions and photo captions across the board to add a little context to the visuals.


----------



## Rob_C (Aug 22, 2010)

Cool! Does the P42 just deadhead or is it actively pushing as well? Or is it just inconsiquential to be dragging a dead P42 behind such a powerful steam engine?

Rob


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 22, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Now although the chase itself was cool - as chases go - as trip report material it sucked out loud. I mean I'm pretty sure few - if any - Valued Readers are interested in the litany of onramps, offramps, wrong turns, traffic gripes, etc., that would comprise a detailed chase account. Who needs it!?


Ever watched Danny Harmon's youtube videos? Sometimes the chase itself is as much fun to watch as the train. Thanks for the videos. How much does a ride like that cost and how difficult is it to setup?



Rob_C said:


> Does the P42 just deadhead or is it actively pushing as well? Or is it just inconsiquential to be dragging a dead P42 behind such a powerful steam engine?


Presumably it's just there in case the steam engine fails for some reason so they can keep the train moving. One thing I never understood is how multiple steam engines could work together, let alone how they would work in unison with a diesel engine.


----------



## Alice (Aug 22, 2010)

Rob_C said:


> Cool! Does the P42 just deadhead or is it actively pushing as well? Or is it just inconsiquential to be dragging a dead P42 behind such a powerful steam engine?
> 
> Rob


I had the scanner on for this run-by and it was pretty interesting. Someone in the steam engine gave instructions to someone in the Amtrak engine on what to do, based on what the conductor said. So the conductor's instructions (after extensive contact with dispatch) were something like back it up to a train-length beyond the overpass, then speed forward with lots of smoke and noise. When they were ready to move forward, the engineer (or someone in 3751, could tell from background noise) would tell the Amtrak engineer to give it lots until it got to a certain speed, then gently reduce help.

On the southbound run, which we rode, there was a lot of talk about some problem with 3751, don't remember what it was, something was too hot. So I think they were getting more help than usual.

Daxomni, organizations that set these things up have a lot of trouble. Think of the trouble Amtrak has getting slots from UP, for instance. You also need to raise a ton of money for track rental and insurance. It is a whole lot easier to run on short-line tracks. This trip was about $100 per person one way, more for a dome.

There is more in Whooz's trip report for the southbound run (riding): Here


----------



## Ryan (Aug 22, 2010)

The P42 also provides HEP to the cars, since the steam engine isn't really equipped to do so.

Great pics and video, Patrick - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

As always nice videos team! Just curious about the difference in price in riding in the AMCans as opposed to the Baggage/Dome or Dome/Observation cars? I saw that Alice said it was $100 or so for the coach, woulkd it be worth twice as much for a Dome or Dome/Observation car ride?Silly question! BTW;noticed several cars stopping on the various highways and biways when the steamer came rolling by, wonder why! :lol:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 22, 2010)

Guest said:


> Just curious about the difference in price in riding in the AMCans as opposed to the Baggage/Dome or Dome/Observation cars? I saw that Alice said it was $100 or so for the coach, woulkd it be worth twice as much for a Dome or Dome/Observation car


One way: Coach $99; Dome $199; Dome Premium (meal service included) $249. Round trips double (EDIT: Possibly plus hotel costs for San Diego layover).


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

So no spending the night on the pullmans, if any?San Diego hotels are pricey right now on weekends, sounds like a one way, then return on a Surfliner makes more sense! Thanks Patrickand Alice, looking forward to meeting yall in St. Louis!


----------



## AlanB (Aug 22, 2010)

You can sometimes find a cheaper hotel in Diego by looking out along the LRT's green line.


----------



## Alice (Aug 22, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious about the difference in price in riding in the AMCans as opposed to the Baggage/Dome or Dome/Observation cars? I saw that Alice said it was $100 or so for the coach, woulkd it be worth twice as much for a Dome or Dome/Observation car
> ...


I've paid extra for the dome on excursions a couple of times. It can be worth it, but probably not on a train full of railfans hogging all the good windows! For no extra charge, time a trip to catch Amtrak's (well, Whooz's) dome car. Team Whooz caught it during last year's Gathering trip. It was mostly empty, probably because it was a weekday after the fall colors, still a very beautiful trip. Here is Whooz's trip report on that part, with links to some great photos and videos. (One of the "Alice Views" photos has one of those railfans hogging one window, but the rest of the good windows were virtually empty most of the trip.)


----------



## Alice (Aug 22, 2010)

Guest said:


> So no spending the night on the pullmans, if any?San Diego hotels are pricey right now on weekends, sounds like a one way, then return on a Surfliner makes more sense! Thanks Patrickand Alice, looking forward to meeting yall in St. Louis!


Hey Guest, In St. Louis, remember to introduce yourself by your Official Name: Guest_Guest_* 

Yes prices are kind of high in San Diego in the summer, this was a spring trip. Alan has good advice about staying out on a light rail line. Also saxman has stayed at the hostel near the train depot.


----------

